# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  برنامه ریزی  برای بعد گرفتن لیسانسم و کنکور مجدد برای پزشکی

## آیناز

سلام و خسته نباشین هم کنکوریا هم اونایی ک واسه سال دیگه دارن اماده میشن هم همه اونایی ک زحمت میکشن
من دانشجوم تقریبا ی سال دیگم مونده که ایشالا درسم تموم شه و لیسانسمو بگیرم ولی عشقم پزشکیه الان پزشکی نیس یه رشته همینجوری لیسانس ک علاقه ای ندارم اصن ...
میخوام سال دیگه ایشالا قبول شم پزشکی ولی من سه سال پیش کنکور دادم اصن یادم نیس درسمم زیاد خوب نبوده ولی میخوام بچسبم ب درس هم تابسونی هم مهرماه تا تیر ک کنکور بشه ی سال درس وقت دارم ولی احتیاج ب مشاور کمکم دارم یکی ک کمک کنه بایت درسا چون کلن از درس دور شدم منظورم اینه دور همی باهم همین جا تو گفتگو بگین چ درسایی و برنامه ریزی کنین بخونیم یعنی تو این روز این او اون روز اون درسو اون صفحه ها رو بخونیم تا ایشالا تیجه بگیریم
من خیلی وقته نزدیک 4 سالی هس عضو انجمنم فک کنم قبلنم خیلی میخواسم قبول شم مشاور بگیرم از بچه ها ولی قبول نشدم متاسفانه الان سال دیگه واقعا میخوام ...

----------


## آیناز

:Yahoo (35):

----------


## DR.MAM

چه رشته یی دارین تو دانشگاه میخونین؟
کدوم دانشگاهین؟

----------


## آیناز

> چه رشته یی دارین تو دانشگاه میخونین؟
> کدوم دانشگاهین؟


معماری آزاد...

----------


## DR.MAM

چه زمانی دقیقا فارغ التحصیل میشین؟

----------


## آیناز

ی سال ی سالو نیم دیگه چطور؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> ی سال ی سالو نیم دیگه چطور؟


هیچی خیال کردم که امسال فارغ میشین.

----------


## DR.MAM

@ah.at

امیرحسین دادا کار خودته
همه جوره بگیر دوستمونو راهنمایی کن

----------


## آیناز

الان فرض کنین امسال فارغ التحصیل شدم چ فرقی میکرد اونوق؟
فرض کن الان فارغ التحصیلم...

----------


## bio97

شرط معدل خیلی مهمه اینو  در نظر بگیر و نظام وظیفه

----------


## آیناز

> شرط معدل خیلی مهمه اینو  در نظر بگیر و نظام وظیفه


چی ؟؟؟ وا  نظامم وظیفه  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## آیناز

> هیچی خیال کردم که امسال فارغ میشین.


الان فرض کنین امسال فارغ التحصیل شدم چ فرقی میکرد اونوق؟
فرض کن الان فارغ التحصیلم...

----------


## peony

خب چ برنامه ای میخواین؟ اگه هدفتون مشخصه
خب کمکم شروع کنین 
زیست 
شیمی

----------


## peony

نیازی ب کلاس و ... نیس
اگه کم کم شروع کنین 
البته خیلیا بودن 3 4 ماه خوندن پزشکی ازاد اوردن

----------


## آیناز

من سال دیگه ایشالا لیسانسمو میگیرم 
امسال نمیتونم ک برم دانشگاه چون همزمان دو تا دانشگاه نمیزارن ...
لیسانسمو میگیرم سال دیگه و همزمان با گرفتن لیسانس میخوام دانشگا پزشکیم قبول شم و برم یعنی خرداد سال دیگه فارغ التحصیل میشم و مهر سال دیگه هم برم دانشگاه پزشکی... :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## peony

فقط می مونه تاثیر معدل 
ک شاید دوباره عوص بشه
اگه میتونین کاری برا معدل کنین
ترمیم معدل یا ....

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط آیناز


الان فرض کنین امسال فارغ التحصیل شدم چ فرقی میکرد اونوق؟
فرض کن الان فارغ التحصیلم...


فرقش این هست که اگر الان فارغ التحصیل بودین میتونستین با همون کتاب هایی که در سزح دبیرستان خوندین در کنکور سال بعد شرکت کنید , نکته ای که وجود داره این هست سیستم اموزشی دچار تغییر و تحول شده که تا شما مدرک کارشناسی خودتون رو بگیرید و بخواهید دوباره کنکور شرکت کنید فکر نمیکنم با شرایط الانی که بچه ها دارن برای کنکور اماده میشن یکسان باشید.
بحث تغییر کتب درسی براساس سیستم اموزشی جدید هست و صد البته شرط معدل.
اول این مسایل رو حل کنید*

----------


## آیناز

.....

----------


## آیناز

> *
> فرقش این هست که اگر الان فارغ التحصیل بودین میتونستین با همون کتاب هایی که در سزح دبیرستان خوندین در کنکور سال بعد شرکت کنید , نکته ای که وجود داره این هست سیستم اموزشی دچار تغییر و تحول شده که تا شما مدرک کارشناسی خودتون رو بگیرید و بخواهید دوباره کنکور شرکت کنید فکر نمیکنم با شرایط الانی که بچه ها دارن برای کنکور اماده میشن یکسان باشید.
> بحث تغییر کتب درسی براساس سیستم اموزشی جدید هست و صد البته شرط معدل.
> اول این مسایل رو حل کنید*


چی ؟؟من منظورم از فارغ التحصیل واسه لیسانس دانشگام بودا ک سال دیگه میگیرم
منظورتونو نفهمیدم

----------


## peony

خب کنکور 96 منظورتونه

بخاطر فکر دیگران میخواین پزشکی بخونین 
اینو از صحبت بالاتون برداشت کردم

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط آیناز


ن ن ن ن من ازاد نمیخوام الان معماری ازاد دارم میخونم ولی واسه پزشکی میخوام پزشکی قبول شم سراسری چون طرز فکر بقیه خنگ میشه همش ازاد
البته بقیه طرز فکرشون مهم نیس واسم مهم علاقه و اینده خودمو ک میدونم از اول راهو اشتبا رفتم اگه میخونمو پزشکی قبول میشدم الان عمرمو اینطوری هدر نمیدادم...



آبجی نمیدونم میدونین یا نه ولی آزاد بالای 3000 نمیگیره*

----------


## peony

یعنی اینکه کتایا تغییر میکنن
هرروز قوانین جدید مد میشه
کسی از کنکور 96 خبر نداره

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط آیناز


چی ؟؟من منظورم از فارغ التحصیل واسه لیسانس دانشگام بودا ک سال دیگه میگیرم
منظورتونو نفهمیدم


برای چه سالی قصد شرکت در کنکور رو دارین؟
خود 96 یا 97؟*

----------


## آیناز

آهان کتابا ک میدونم من 3 سال پیس اینا کنکور دادم کتابام تغییر کرده .
چون مصمم بودم رو هدفم کتابا رو خودم رفتم تهیه کردم از اموزش پرورش بعضی از درسا حذف شده بعضیا تغیر کرده...
میگم ک بیخیال نیستم واقعا میخوام قبول شم پزشکی

----------


## آیناز

من میخوام کنکور 96 شرکت کنم و قبول شم ایشالللللا :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## peony

منم فکر کنم خیلی از کنکور بی اطلاعن 
نمیدونن برای همین ازاد پزشکی بعضیا پشت کنکور موندن 

عزیزم شما بخون بعد فکر ازاد سراسریش باش

چون خیلیا اول گفتن سراسرس
ولی موقع نتایج نگران اینن ک کاش تکمیل ظرفیت ازاد بیاریم

اینقدرا هم کشک نیس عزیزم قبولی پزشکی

----------


## آیناز

> خب کنکور 96 منظورتونه
> 
> بخاطر فکر دیگران میخواین پزشکی بخونین 
> اینو از صحبت بالاتون برداشت کردم


ن برداشتتون اشتباه بود
من کاری ب فکر دیگران ندارم 
گفتم ک خودم علاقه شدید دارم چون بعد از سالیان سال باز هم بیخیال نشدم واسه تصمیم و کسی هم نمیخوام خبر دار شه اصن واسم مهم نیس بقیه خودم مهمه و اون چیزی ک علاقه دارم و هنوز بهش نرسیدم...

----------


## peony

خب علاقه دارین بسم الله شروع کنین 

هنوز هیچ خبریزاز 96 نیس
چون کنکور 95 پروندش هنوز بازه

ولی فکر معدل باشید

----------


## yaghma

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط آیناز


من میخوام کنکور 96 شرکت کنم و قبول شم ایشالللللا


برای خود 96 فکر نکنم مشکلی باشه.
عرض بنده این بود که طبق صحبتهای خودتون کتابهایی که ما الان از اونها بعنوان منبع کنکور سراسری استفاده میکنیم همون کتابهای چندین سال قبل هستند که فقط حذف یا اضافه داشتن , ولی اگر بخاطر تغییرات سیستم اموزشی , درصورتی که هدفتون کنکور 97 به بعد باشه با تغییرات اساسی در بین کتابها مواجه خواهید شد نمونه های جدید زیست و شیمی و.... که همین الان هم در سایت چاپ و نشر کتب  درسی هست , میتونید یک سر برید ببینید تا عرایضم رو بهتر درک کنید.*

----------


## peony

من خودم شانس اوردم ک امسال معدل برام تاثیری نداره
البته دیپلمم ریاضی بوده
ولی واقعا اگه همون نیمچه تاثیر بود 
امیدی نداشتم ههههه

----------


## آیناز

> منم فکر کنم خیلی از کنکور بی اطلاعن 
> نمیدونن برای همین ازاد پزشکی بعضیا پشت کنکور موندن 
> 
> عزیزم شما بخون بعد فکر ازاد سراسریش باش
> 
> چون خیلیا اول گفتن سراسرس
> ولی موقع نتایج نگران اینن ک کاش تکمیل ظرفیت ازاد بیاریم
> 
> اینقدرا هم کشک نیس عزیزم قبولی پزشکی


کل اطلاعات کنکورو خبر دارم ... 
چون ی سال پشت کنکور بودم بعدم رفتم معماری ازاد الان هیچکی اصن شایدم فکرشم نمیتونه بکنه ک باز میخوام واسه پزشکی بخونم
چون اگه همون سال میخواسم برم پزشکی بین الملل امکان قبولی بود ولی بخاطر دلیلی ب خاطر ی نفر فقط معماری ازادو میخواسم ک خیلی پشیمونم من اونقدی علاقه دارم ک اینقد تلاش میکنم تا بشه ...

----------


## peony

انشالا ک بتونین
منم از خانوادم 1 نفر فقط باخبره کنکور دارم امسال
ب هیچکس نگفتمممم

----------


## آیناز

> *
> برای خود 96 فکر نکنم مشکلی باشه.
> عرض بنده این بود که طبق صحبتهای خودتون کتابهایی که ما الان از اونها بعنوان منبع کنکور سراسری استفاده میکنیم همون کتابهای چندین سال قبل هستند که فقط حذف یا اضافه داشتن , ولی اگر بخاطر تغییرات سیستم اموزشی , درصورتی که هدفتون کنکور 97 به بعد باشه با تغییرات اساسی در بین کتابها مواجه خواهید شد نمونه های جدید زیست و شیمی و.... که همین الان هم در سایت چاپ و نشر کتب  درسی هست , میتونید یک سر برید ببینید تا عرایضم رو بهتر درک کنید.*


اره میدونم ...  ن من 96 میخوام شرکت کنم 97 دیگه خیلی خیلی خیلی فاصله میفته بین اون چیزایی ک میخوام برسم 23 سالمه دیگه یعنی 5 سال پیش بار اول کنکور دادم میتونستم بخونم و قبول شم پزشککی ازاد حداقل ولی نخوندم... پشیمونم هستم ک واسه چی ولی سال دیگه میخوام قبول شده باشمانشالا...
الان من هنوز تحویل درسای معماریمه تو امتحانای دانشگامه هنوز ( خیلی از درسامم خرراب کردم بخاطر حتی فکر پزشکی ولی از همین روزا شروع کنم نمیخوام ب ماه مرداد بکشه هرچند هنوز تحویلام مونده ولی نمیخوام ب پزشکیم هیچ چیزی لطمه بزنه...

----------


## DR.MAM

> الان فرض کنین امسال فارغ التحصیل شدم چ فرقی میکرد اونوق؟
> فرض کن الان فارغ التحصیلم...


نه منظورم این بود که اگه فارغ التحصیل بودین،زمان بیشتری برای مطالعه داشتین.
حالا عب نداره.را یه برنامه ریزی کامل و مناسب میتونین به هر دو به بهترین شکل برسین

----------


## peony

اتفاقا تو بی خبری دزس بخونین خیالت اینقد راحته
خودتی و خودتی
تهش اگه نشد کسی سرکوفت نمیزنه بهت

ولی اگه بگی 
پسفردا همه میگن ایییی چی شر تو ک نتونستی
ما ک میگفتیم محاله
از این حرفای مفت

----------


## alk1370

سلام.من یه چیزی بگم چون خیلیها (یکیش خود من) دیدم اینجا یا گروه های کنکوری تلگرام که خیلی ها لیسانس داشتن و میخان دوباره کنکور بدن برا پزشکی و متاسفانه یه عده زیادی هم چند ماه پیش اینجور که من شنیدم به خاطر اون قضیه شهریه دادن لیسانسه های روزانه رفتن دیوان شکایت کردن برا همین این احتمال هم وجود داره که بگن از سال بعد لیسانس ها حق شرکت در سراسری پزشکی رو ندارن.از طرفی کنکور تجربی هم به این سادگی نیست.و برای اینکه شایستگی ها حفظ بشه! مجبورن سختش کنند.ککور تجربی امسال حدودا 3 برابر ریاضی و انسانی داوطلب داشت.ولی قطعا میشه با تلاش رتبه خوبی آورد.منابع هم ظاهرا ممکنه تغییرات داشته باشند و از همه مهم تر معدل دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی هم معلوم نیست چه تصمیم برا 96 در موردش بگیرن.پس بهتره با همه این چیزایی که گفتم برنامه بریزید که خدای نکرده یه وقت حسرت نخورید! من خودم هم مثل شما لیسانس دارم فقط من برق خوندم و 25 سالمه! و میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم برا عشقم!

----------


## آیناز

> انشالا ک بتونین
> منم از خانوادم 1 نفر فقط باخبره کنکور دارم امسال
> ب هیچکس نگفتمممم


خوشبحالت ب ی نفر گفتی بابا مامانت...
منم میگم ب بابا مامانم ولی از فروردین ک مطمون شم خوندم و به قولی ک ب خودم دادم عمل کردم...
آخه من ی سال پشت کنکور بودم حتی ی سال هم ک دانشگا رفتم سال اول دانشگام بود باز اونموقع هم کنکور دادم ولی کسی جز بابا مامانم نمیدونس ولی باز قبول نشدم چون نخونده بودم زیاد و پشیمونی...
من سابقه کنکور دادنم خوبه یعنی سه سال کنکور دادم ی سال اول دانشگاه ی سال ک پیش دانشگاهی بودم و ی سال ک پشت کنکور بودم ...
همشم بر باد رفت اطر معماری ازاد ب خاطر ی نفری ک الان واقعا موندم چرا ب موقش نخوندم ک این همه عمرمو هدر نمیدادم...
 خوشبحال اونایی ک 17 18 19 سالشونه و سال اول کنکوشونه تازه دارن اماده میشن خیلی عمرمونو الکی هدر دادیم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## peony

ببین بهت بگم حتی اگه ازادم بیاری
خودش خیلیههههههه

هرکیم حرف بزنه ک چرا ازاد ازاد راحته فلان
فقط کافیه در جوابش بگی راحته ؟ بفرمایین شما هم شرکت کنین قبول شید 

همین!!!

----------


## peony

نه اتفاقا ب مامان بابام نگفتم 

ب یکی از بستگان گفتم ک مطمینم ازش و سنگ صبورمه

من چی بگم 27 سالمه

----------


## آیناز

> اتفاقا تو بی خبری دزس بخونین خیالت اینقد راحته
> خودتی و خودتی
> تهش اگه نشد کسی سرکوفت نمیزنه بهت
> 
> ولی اگه بگی 
> پسفردا همه میگن ایییی چی شر تو ک نتونستی
> ما ک میگفتیم محاله
> از این حرفای مفت


ن من هیچکدوم از افراد خانوادم سرکوفت نمیزنن خداروشکر همشونم تحصیل کرده یکی من این وسط خنگ اخه چرا ب موقش نخوندم
من میخوام بشه این همه وقت 5 سال نشد ولی میخوام بشه اگه رفته بودم معماری فقط تنها دلیلش ی چیز بود و پشیمونم خیلی زیاد ولی پزشکی واقعا علاقه دارم ...جوری ک حاضرم  هر چیزیو جز افراد از دس بدم این لیسانس هرچی...

----------


## peony

خدایا من هردفعه برات نوشتم حس کردم جوابمو دادی
ازت میخوام امشب تو این شب عزیز 
همه و هرکس ک استحقاقش رو داره به خواستش برسونی
خصوصا بچه های کنکوری نا امیدشون نکنی 
هرچی به صلاحشونه اتفاق بیافته

----------


## DR.MAM

> خوشبحالت ب ی نفر گفتی بابا مامانت... منم میگم ب بابا مامانم ولی از فروردین ک مطمون شم خوندم و به قولی ک ب خودم دادم عمل کردم... آخه من ی سال پشت کنکور بودم حتی ی سال هم ک دانشگا رفتم سال اول دانشگام بود باز اونموقع هم کنکور دادم ولی کسی جز بابا مامانم نمیدونس ولی باز قبول نشدم چون نخونده بودم زیاد و پشیمونی... من سابقه کنکور دادنم خوبه یعنی سه سال کنکور دادم ی سال اول دانشگاه ی سال ک پیش دانشگاهی بودم و ی سال ک پشت کنکور بودم ... همشم بر باد رفت اطر معماری ازاد ب خاطر ی نفری ک الان واقعا موندم چرا ب موقش نخوندم ک این همه عمرمو هدر نمیدادم...  خوشبحال اونایی ک 17 18 19 سالشونه و سال اول کنکوشونه تازه دارن اماده میشن خیلی عمرمونو الکی هدر دادیم


 رسیدن به اهداف هیچ ارتباطی به سنو سال نداره. پیری و جوونی آدما هیش ارتباطی به سنو سال نداره. کسی که داره تو راه اهدافش تلاش میکنه،در واقع داره عمرشو ذخیره میکنه نه تلف.   به احترام این سه تا حرفم،یه دقیقه سکوت

----------


## آیناز

> ببین بهت بگم حتی اگه ازادم بیاری
> خودش خیلیههههههه
> 
> هرکیم حرف بزنه ک چرا ازاد ازاد راحته فلان
> فقط کافیه در جوابش بگی راحته ؟ بفرمایین شما هم شرکت کنین قبول شید 
> 
> همین!!!


کاری ب بقیه ندارم من ازاد قبول بشم صد در صد خیلی قربون صدقمم میرن ولی من میخوام برم پزشکی سراسری بخاطر خودم ب خاطر علاقم

----------


## DR.MAM

> نه اتفاقا ب مامان بابام نگفتم   ب یکی از بستگان گفتم ک مطمینم ازش و سنگ صبورمه  من چی بگم 27 سالمه


 ینی تو خونه،پدرو مادرتون متوجه درس خوندنتون نمیشن؟

----------


## peony

ایناز بحث سرکوفت نیس 
اعتماد ب نفس خود ادم میاد پایین
وگرنه هیچ خانواده ای بدی عزیزشون رو نمیخوان

من خودم برای خودم چون اخلاقمو میدونپ خیلی حساسم نگفتم
چون اونا اذیت میشن

----------


## آیناز

> نه اتفاقا ب مامان بابام نگفتم 
> 
> ب یکی از بستگان گفتم ک مطمینم ازش و سنگ صبورمه
> 
> من چی بگم 27 سالمه


من فک میکردم یکی منم ک اینقد ب علاقم مصممه و دوس داره 
ولی شما هم...
ایشالا قبول میشی
ولی فقط گفتنشو یادداشت کردن و پیام گذاشتن اینجا ک اینکار و اونکارو بکنیم کافی نیس
کاش یکی ی برنامه ریزی ی همدردی ی دوستی چیزی انجام میداد ک از این صفحه تا اون صفحه بخونین این درس بعد میخوندیم اینجا بعد ازمون تست میگرفتنو نتیجه رو اعلام میکردیم بهم خیلی خوب میشد اخه من واقعا اگه یکی پا به پام باشه همه کاری واسه درسم انجام میدم نمیخوام باز سال دیگه پشیمون شم میخوام قبول شده باشم... :Yahoo (2):

----------


## آیناز

> ایناز بحث سرکوفت نیس 
> اعتماد ب نفس خود ادم میاد پایین
> وگرنه هیچ خانواده ای بدی عزیزشون رو نمیخوان
> 
> من خودم برای خودم چون اخلاقمو میدونپ خیلی حساسم نگفتم
> چون اونا اذیت میشن


اره اخلاق همه همینطورین ببخش بد برداشت کردم آجی...

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> ینی تو خونه،پدرو مادرتون متوجه درس خوندنتون نمیشن؟


محمدعلی چطوری ؟به نظرت تاثیر معدل واسه 96 چطور میشه!!!!!!خخخخخخخ!!!!!!!دیگه نمی بینم چنین تاپیکهایی بزنی فعالیتت کم شده ها

----------


## peony

مام؟!


خانواده م معمولا کم میان ایران زیاد نمیبینمشون
اونوقتم ک میان 
سرشون گرمه 
کسی نگاه نمیکنه من چی میخونم

----------


## آیناز

> سلام.من یه چیزی بگم چون خیلیها (یکیش خود من) دیدم اینجا یا گروه های کنکوری تلگرام که خیلی ها لیسانس داشتن و میخان دوباره کنکور بدن برا پزشکی و متاسفانه یه عده زیادی هم چند ماه پیش اینجور که من شنیدم به خاطر اون قضیه شهریه دادن لیسانسه های روزانه رفتن دیوان شکایت کردن برا همین این احتمال هم وجود داره که بگن از سال بعد لیسانس ها حق شرکت در سراسری پزشکی رو ندارن.از طرفی کنکور تجربی هم به این سادگی نیست.و برای اینکه شایستگی ها حفظ بشه! مجبورن سختش کنند.ککور تجربی امسال حدودا 3 برابر ریاضی و انسانی داوطلب داشت.ولی قطعا میشه با تلاش رتبه خوبی آورد.منابع هم ظاهرا ممکنه تغییرات داشته باشند و از همه مهم تر معدل دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی هم معلوم نیست چه تصمیم برا 96 در موردش بگیرن.پس بهتره با همه این چیزایی که گفتم برنامه بریزید که خدای نکرده یه وقت حسرت نخورید! من خودم هم مثل شما لیسانس دارم فقط من برق خوندم و 25 سالمه! و میخوام کنکور تجربی بدم برا عشقم!


خوشبحالتون پس...

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

سلام
کار خوبی میکنید
در میان دخترا هستن کسانی که کارشون شده کنکور دادن و تفریح وقت گذرانی و خیلی هاشون هنوز قبول نشدن (یعنی میخوام بگم فقط شما نیستید که بعد از این چندسال میخوایید کنکور بدید) و در میان پسرا هم خیلی ها هستن که با ثبت نام در پیام نور و اشتغال گرفتن میخواهند کنکور چندمشون رو بدن (مثل خودم)
پیشنهاد من اینه شما از همین تابستون دروسی رو استارت بزنید (مثل ریاضی شیمی فیزیک و زیست) تا کارتون راحت تر بشه و وقتی فارغ التحصیل شدید ، حداقال  کمی پیش رفته باشید.از دروس رایگان دبیرستان آلاء استفاده کنید حتما نیازتون میشه.برای برنامه ریزی از فایل های صوتی آقای افشار و مقالات ایشون استفاده کنید.تلگرام و نت و عوامل مزاحم رو هم کنار بزارید و پیش برید تا موفق شید . باز سوالی بود بفرمایید.

----------


## DR.MAM

> محمدعلی چطوری ؟به نظرت تاثیر معدل واسه 96 چطور میشه!!!!!!خخخخخخخ!!!!!!!دیگه نمی بینم چنین تاپیکهایی بزنی فعالیتت کم شده ها


قربونت حاج علیرضا جونم.

نه بابا اون تاپیکا مال دوران جاهلیتم بود.خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## آیناز

اره خانواده ما هم اگه من خواسه باشم درس بخونم کسی قرار نیس مزاحم درس خوندن من شه یا هر لحظه بیاد تو اتاق ببینه چیکار میکنم... 
مهم هست واسشون ولی وقتی میدونن درس داشته باشم نمیان هر لحظه ببینن چیکار دارم میکنم
شدنش میشه ولی برنامه ریزی باید باشه

----------


## DR.MAM

> مام؟!
> 
> 
> خانواده م معمولا کم میان ایران زیاد نمیبینمشون
> اونوقتم ک میان 
> سرشون گرمه 
> کسی نگاه نمیکنه من چی میخونم


اوهوم درسته

----------


## آیناز

> سلام
> کار خوبی میکنید
> در میان دخترا هستن کسانی که کارشون شده کنکور دادن و تفریح وقت گذرانی و خیلی هاشون هنوز قبول نشدن (یعنی میخوام بگم فقط شما نیستید که بعد از این چندسال میخوایید کنکور بدید) و در میان پسرا هم خیلی ها هستن که با ثبت نام در پیام نور و اشتغال گرفتن میخواهند کنکور چندمشون رو بدن (مثل خودم)
> پیشنهاد من اینه شما از همین تابستون دروسی رو استارت بزنید (مثل ریاضی شیمی فیزیک و زیست) تا کارتون راحت تر بشه و وقتی فارغ التحصیل شدید ، حداقال  کمی پیش رفته باشید.از دروس رایگان دبیرستان آلاء استفاده کنید حتما نیازتون میشه.برای برنامه ریزی از فایل های صوتی آقای افشار و مقالات ایشون استفاده کنید.تلگرام و نت و عوامل مزاحم رو هم کنار بزارید و پیش برید تا موفق شید . باز سوالی بود بفرمایید.


درود
اگه منظورتون با من بود من من سال دیگه ک فارغ التحصیل شدم میخوام همون موقع هم کنکور بدم یعنی تیر
نمیخوام ی سری از درسا رو خونده باشم میخوام کلشو خونده باشم
عوامل مزاحمم اره سخته ولی دارم واسه کنار گذاشتنشون تمرین میکنم مث تلگرام س روزه روشن نکردم اصن ...
هرکی بخواد میشه برسه ...

----------


## DR.MAM

> مام؟!
> 
> 
> خانواده م معمولا کم میان ایران زیاد نمیبینمشون
> اونوقتم ک میان 
> سرشون گرمه 
> کسی نگاه نمیکنه من چی میخونم


مم هستم نه مام.خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> دروداگه منظورتون با من بود من من سال دیگه ک فارغ التحصیل شدم میخوام همون موقع هم کنکور بدم یعنی تیرنمیخوام ی سری از درسا رو خونده باشم میخوام کلشو خونده باشمعوامل مزاحمم اره سخته ولی دارم واسه کنار گذاشتنشون تمرین میکنم مث تلگرام س روزه روشن نکردم اصن ...هرکی بخواد میشه برسه ...


به نظرت می تونی هم درسهای دانشگاه رو بخونی اونم تو سال اخر هم کنکور؟

----------


## DR.MAM

> به نظرت می تونی هم درسهای دانشگاه رو بخونی اونم تو سال اخر هم کنکور؟


آره بنظرم با یه برنامه ریزی فوق العاده دقیق بتونه

----------


## AlirezA 1522

> مم هستم نه مام.خخخخخخخخخ


درس خوندن رو شروع کردی یا نه؟

----------


## peony

اره نتو بزار کنار
من اینستاگراممو دی اکتیو کردم 
فقط ی تلگرام داشتم و دارم اونم فقط بخاطر اینکه  با خانوادم ارتباط برقرار کنم چون نیستن 
وگرنه اونم حذف میکردم

اینجا خم تازه دیگه عضو شدم

نت ادمو میندازه از درس

----------


## آیناز

کاش میشد نمیدونم حق همچین حرفیو دارم یا ن ولی چون هم نگران قبول شدم خودم و بقیه هستم کاش میشد ی چت رومی راه اندازی بشه یکی از شماها ک بلدین یا همینجا
بعد برنامه ریزی کنیم همش واسه درس ن حرفایی ک وقتمونو بگیره
مثلا از این قسمتو درس شیمی رو بخونیم با این قسمت درس ریاضیو همه اونایی ک میخوان سال دیگه کنکور بدن با هم بخونیم و باهم پیش بریم چون اینجوری هم اشکالامونو میپرسیم هم امید پیدا میکنیم هم ی  چن وق ی بار از خودمون تست میگیریم گروهی اینجا بخدا فکر خوبیه بیان مصم شیم قبول کنین باهم جواب میده هرکیم یهم خسته شد از درس بهش امید میدیم ک چیزی ب رسیدن ارزوهاش نمونده...

----------


## DR.MAM

> درس خوندن رو شروع کردی یا نه؟


آره فعلا دارم 95 رو هرچی که خوندم جمش میکنم.
96 رو ایشالا از اواسط مرداد

----------


## peony

اها اسمتون محمدرضا س 

اخه یاد مام افتادم مامان هههه

----------


## DR.MAM

> اها اسمتون محمدرضا س 
> 
> اخه یاد مام افتادم مامان هههه


محمدعلی

----------


## peony

شما 96 کنکور میدین

----------


## DR.MAM

> شما 96 کنکور میدین


95 ی هستم اما هدفم 96ه

----------


## peony

هههه محمد علی ok

منم پریا

----------


## آیناز

:Yahoo (65):  :Yahoo (2):  خب اجی ب منم توجه کن

----------


## peony

من اصن ب 96 فکر نمیکنممممم محالهههه 
برا من 95 اخرشه

----------


## peony

جانم ببخشید نگاه نکردم

----------


## DR.MAM

> من اصن ب 96 فکر نمیکنممممم محالهههه 
> برا من 95 اخرشه


من هدفم ایشالا پزشکی یکی از دانشگاهای تهرانه.ایشالا

----------


## bio97

ببخشید هواسم  نبود اصلا اسمشو نخونده و مطلبش خوندم

----------


## peony

ایناز
فکر کنم تاپیک گپ و کنکوریا باشه
شایدم چون 96 شروع نشده نزدن

تاپیکا فارغ التحصلای مشااق پزشکی هم هس

----------


## peony

انشالا قبولین همین 95

----------


## آیناز

هیچی... :Yahoo (2):

----------


## DR.MAM

بچا پایه یین یکم از خدا بترسیم؟؟؟
من دارم میرم احیا.
فعلا

----------


## آیناز

آقای مام التماس دعا
پونه جون من ک اصن 95 نمیدم هدفم 96 هس و امیدوارم ایشالا همه اونایی ک میدن قبول شن ...

----------


## DR.MAM

> انشالا قبولین همین 95


فک نمیکنم حقیقتا.

بحث سر امید دادن الکی به خودم نیست.بحث سر پذیرش حقایقه.
امسال خیلی کم کاری کردم خیلی

----------


## DR.MAM

> آقای مام التماس دعا
> پونه جون من ک اصن 95 نمیدم هدفم 96 هس و امیدوارم ایشالا همه اونایی ک میدن قبول شن ...


ولله بالله مم هستم نه مام.خخخخ

----------


## peony

اقای محمدعلی لطفا منو دعا کنین
منم 96 شما رو دعا میکنم ههه


ایناز جون با بچه ها پیش بری نگران نباش 
موقع نتایجم سر بزن اینجا نتایج 95 
بچه ها تجربه و ... میگن برا 96 ها

----------


## DR.MAM

> اقای محمدعلی لطفا منو دعا کنین
> منم 96 شما رو دعا میکنم ههه
> 
> 
> ایناز جون با بچه ها پیش بری نگران نباش 
> موقع نتایجم سر بزن اینجا نتایج 95 
> بچه ها تجربه و ... میگن برا 96 ها


به روی چشم خواهر حتما

----------


## آیناز

> به نظرت می تونی هم درسهای دانشگاه رو بخونی اونم تو سال اخر هم کنکور؟


اره میتونم الان تابسونی ک خیلی باید ارزش بدونم وقتشو درسته تحویلام هنوز مونده ولی نباس به پزششششششکی لطمه بزنه بقیه چیزا فدا سرم فقط پزشکی ...

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> سلام و خسته نباشین هم کنکوریا هم اونایی ک واسه سال دیگه دارن اماده میشن هم همه اونایی ک زحمت میکشن
> من دانشجوم تقریبا ی سال دیگم مونده که ایشالا درسم تموم شه و لیسانسمو بگیرم ولی عشقم پزشکیه الان پزشکی نیس یه رشته همینجوری لیسانس ک علاقه ای ندارم اصن ...
> میخوام سال دیگه ایشالا قبول شم پزشکی ولی من سه سال پیش کنکور دادم اصن یادم نیس درسمم زیاد خوب نبوده ولی میخوام بچسبم ب درس هم تابسونی هم مهرماه تا تیر ک کنکور بشه ی سال درس وقت دارم ولی احتیاج ب مشاور کمکم دارم یکی ک کمک کنه بایت درسا چون کلن از درس دور شدم منظورم اینه دور همی باهم همین جا تو گفتگو بگین چ درسایی و برنامه ریزی کنین بخونیم یعنی تو این روز این او اون روز اون درسو اون صفحه ها رو بخونیم تا ایشالا تیجه بگیریم
> من خیلی وقته نزدیک 4 سالی هس عضو انجمنم فک کنم قبلنم خیلی میخواسم قبول شم مشاور بگیرم از بچه ها ولی قبول نشدم متاسفانه الان سال دیگه واقعا میخوام ...


با سلام اگه لیسانستو از دولتی گرفتی نمی تونی پزشکی دولتی قبول شی

----------


## DR.MAM

دخترا میگیم حالا شاید مشکل داشته باشن نتونن برن احیا.

ولی آغا پسرای گل بلن شین برید احیا.
یه نمازی بر کمر بزنین.
دعایی بخونین.
بلکم خدا یه نیم نگاهی هم به ما ها کرد.خخخخخخخخخ

----------


## آیناز

> با سلام اگه لیسانستو از دولتی گرفتی نمی تونی پزشکی دولتی قبول شی


....

----------


## Nadia1999

سلام عزيزم..من خودم ميخواستم از رشتم انصراف بدم برا كنكور پزشكي واسه همين رفتم همه چيو از آموزش كل و سنجش و آموزش دانشكده پزشكي پرسيدم..قبلاً بايد كسايي كه ليسانس روزانه داشتن شهريه ميدادن ولي الان با شكايت به ديوان عالي عدالت ديگه اكثراً شهريه نميدن..البته معلوم نيس تا ٢ سال بعد چي بشه!!!چون قانون هِي تغيير ميكنه!!

----------


## آیناز

> با سلام اگه لیسانستو از دولتی گرفتی نمی تونی پزشکی دولتی قبول شی


ن معماری ازادم ...

----------


## آیناز

:Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## sajad564

دالی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## وحید ی

> با سلام اگه لیسانستو از دولتی گرفتی نمی تونی پزشکی دولتی قبول شی



میشه ...فقط شاید شهریه بگیرن

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> میشه ...فقط شاید شهریه بگیرن


بین الملل براش حساب میشه ترمی 17 تا یا تکمیل ظرفیت میشه  بازم باید شهریه بده

----------


## آیناز

هر چی میخوان بگیرن بگیرن ماهی هرچقدر میخوان بگیرن بگیرن فقط پزشکی سراسری قبول شم :Yahoo (2): حاضرم هزینه بین الملل هم بهشون بدم ولی سراسری قبول شم ...

----------


## وحید ی

> بین الملل براش حساب میشه ترمی 17 تا یا تکمیل ظرفیت میشه  بازم باید شهریه بده



مطمن نیستم از حرفتون چون ازاد میخونن تازه میتونن تو تحصیل وقفه بندازن قبول بشن دیگه مشکلی ندارن

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> مطمن نیستم از حرفتون چون ازاد میخونن تازه میتونن تو تحصیل وقفه بندازن قبول بشن دیگه مشکلی ندارن


ایشون هیچ مشکلی ندارن چون ازاد درس خوندن پول تحصیلشو خودش داده نه دولت

----------


## آیناز

> ایشون هیچ مشکلی ندارن چون ازاد درس خوندن پول تحصیلشو خودش داده نه باباش


بابام پول تحصیلمو داده اخه خودم ماهی 2 تومن فقط بدم واسه دانشگا کجا بود

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

دوست عزیز نمیخوام ناامیدتون کنم. ولی شما اگه  توانایی قبولی رو داشتین تو همون کنکور ریاضی سراسری قبول میشدین.
کنکور برای شما وقت تلف کردنه.

----------


## Nadia1999

كسي كه خيلي خيلي جديه واسه كنكور و مطمئنه وسط راه جا نميزنه...بياد با هم برنامه بريزيم بخونيم..تنهايي!!آدم بعد يه مدت خسته ميشه😑

----------


## arisa

ایناااااااااااااااااززززز  زز...... تو می تونییییییییییییی .....گذشتت به ایندت هیچ ربطی نداره
منم ایشا.. می تونم ....پزشکی واس ماااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااس :Yahoo (70):  :Y (605):  :Yahoo (45):  :Yahoo (45):

----------


## zista

> من هدفم ایشالا پزشکی یکی از دانشگاهای تهرانه.ایشالا


احسنت بزن دس قشنگرو!

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> دوست عزیز نمیخوام ناامیدتون کنم. ولی شما اگه  توانایی قبولی رو داشتین تو همون کنکور ریاضی سراسری قبول میشدین.
> کنکور برای شما وقت تلف کردنه.


اتفاقا الان سنش رفته بالا عاقل شده اگه تلاش کنه میتونه مگه اونی که قبول میشه چه فرقی با این داره اونم مثله همینه فقط تلاش زیاد بوده

----------


## peony

یعنی چی
میگی نمیخوام تاامیدت کنم
بعد حرف نا امید کندده میزنی

اصن خود شما برا چی میخونی
تا ارشد پیش رفتی 
اگه میخواستین موفق بشین تو رشته خودتون میشدین لابد 
کسی ک تا ارشد میخونه
زمین تا اسمون تفاوته با کسی ک لیسانس داره

لیسانس قبول شده مجبور بوده بخونه تا اخرش دوباره ی قدم برگرده عقب بره سراغ علاقش
ضمنا ایشون تجربی بوده
نه ریاضی
تجربیا میتونن کنکور ریاضی ازاد بیان 

پس علاقه داشته چون تو دبیرستان سر و کارش با زیست و ... بوره

ولی شما ک ریاضی هستی و تا ارشدم رفتی چرا
مطمینم ک بخاطر پوله

نگین علاقه ک خنده دار و مضحکهههه

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

> یعنی چی
> میگی نمیخوام تاامیدت کنم
> بعد حرف نا امید کندده میزنی
> 
> اصن خود شما برا چی میخونی
> تا ارشد پیش رفتی 
> اگه میخواستین موفق بشین تو رشته خودتون میشدین لابد 
> کسی ک تا ارشد میخونه
> زمین تا اسمون تفاوته با کسی ک لیسانس داره
> ...


دوست عزیز من رتبه سه رقمی کنکور سراسری - رتبه سه رقمی ارشد مکانیک - دو رقمی ارشد هوافضا هستم. و مطمئن هستم  تو هر کنکوری موفق میشم. ولی وقتی شما تو کنکور ریاضی نتونستی سراسری قبول بشی. انتظار داری تو تجربی با این رقابت بتونی سراسری قبول بشی؟
افرادی از این تاپیک که تونستن فارغ التحصیلان سراسری علم و صنعت - تبریز- شیراز بودن.  و چیزی در چنته داشتن برای رو کردن.

----------


## آیناز

> ایناااااااااااااااااززززز  زز...... تو می تونییییییییییییی .....گذشتت به ایندت هیچ ربطی نداره
> منم ایشا.. می تونم ....پزشکی واس ماااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااس


مرسی اجی از انرژی مثبتت 
اره میتونیم مگه چ فرقی با اونایی ک قبول شدن داریم
ما هم میتونیم
البته با برنامه ریزی و حرف گوش کردن ی ادم موفق...
از همین امروز من شروع میکنم وقتو هدر نمیدم 
ایشالا هم ب ارزوتون میریسن ... منم میرسم

----------


## آیناز

> یعنی چی
> میگی نمیخوام تاامیدت کنم
> بعد حرف نا امید کندده میزنی
> 
> اصن خود شما برا چی میخونی
> تا ارشد پیش رفتی 
> اگه میخواستین موفق بشین تو رشته خودتون میشدین لابد 
> کسی ک تا ارشد میخونه
> زمین تا اسمون تفاوته با کسی ک لیسانس داره
> ...


انرژی منفیا رو و هر چی ک بگن نمیتونیم مهم نیس چون میتونیم...

----------


## آیناز

> دوست عزیز نمیخوام ناامیدتون کنم. ولی شما اگه  توانایی قبولی رو داشتین تو همون کنکور ریاضی سراسری قبول میشدین.
> کنکور برای شما وقت تلف کردنه.


من کنکور تجربی سراسری داده بودم ولی نخونده بودم قبول نشده بودم...
شاید واسه شما وقت تلف کردنه ک میگین ولی واسه ما ب دلایلی بزرگترین هدف زندگیمونه ...

----------


## پریسان1375

> دوست عزیز من رتبه سه رقمی کنکور سراسری - رتبه سه رقمی ارشد مکانیک - دو رقمی ارشد هوافضا هستم. و مطمئن هستم  تو هر کنکوری موفق میشم. ولی وقتی شما تو کنکور ریاضی نتونستی سراسری قبول بشی. انتظار داری تو تجربی با این رقابت بتونی سراسری قبول بشی؟
> افرادی از این تاپیک که تونستن فارغ التحصیلان سراسری علم و صنعت - تبریز- شیراز بودن.  و چیزی در چنته داشتن برای رو کردن.


خود استارتر داره میگه قبل کم کاری کرده ونخونده..خب اینن درست نیس گذشتشو با اینده ای که میخواد بسازه یکی کنیم
حرف رو همه میزنن  خکش بهرحال شما با رتبه های خوبی که توی دوره،تحصیل لوردین
ولی هیچ وقت امید کسی رو ناامید نکنین شاید امید تنها چیزی باشه که واسش مونده
الان دقیق یه سال وقت داره برا کنکور نمیشه یعنی قبول شه؟؟یه،جوری حرف میزنین انگار ۱۹روز دیگه،کنکوره.......

----------


## DR.MAM

والا من یه حرفایی ازینو اون شنیدم تو این یه سال که اگه سنگ میشنید میترکید مطمئننا.
اما هیشوخت به هیش حرفی توجه نمیکردم.
کلا تو زندگیمم به غیر از حرف خودم و خدا به هیش حرفی توجهی نمیکنم.
دوستان عزیزتر از جانم شما هم همینجوری باشین.فقط خودتون،فقط دنبال ارضا کردن خواسته ها و اهدافتون باشین.


تو مسیر موفقیت همیشه یه عده هستن که مسخرت کنن اما وقتی که به موفقیت رسیدی،دوس دارن همه جا بگن که تو رو میشناسن

----------


## آیناز

کم کاری گذشته رو خیلی وقتا میشه جبران کرد ...
شاید گذشته اصن نخوندم و تلاشی نکردم فقط علاقم ب حرف بوده واسه همینم قبول نشده بودم ولی الان اصن ب حرف نیس دیگه چون میخوام عمل کنم درست یک سال وقت داریم وقت کمیه چون زود وقت میگذره ولی این فرصتو ب بهترین نحو استفاده میکنم ک تلاشمو ب بحترین نحو کرده باشم و قبول شم اگه ...

----------


## پریسان1375

> سلام و خسته نباشین هم کنکوریا هم اونایی ک واسه سال دیگه دارن اماده میشن هم همه اونایی ک زحمت میکشن
> من دانشجوم تقریبا ی سال دیگم مونده که ایشالا درسم تموم شه و لیسانسمو بگیرم ولی عشقم پزشکیه الان پزشکی نیس یه رشته همینجوری لیسانس ک علاقه ای ندارم اصن ...
> میخوام سال دیگه ایشالا قبول شم پزشکی ولی من سه سال پیش کنکور دادم اصن یادم نیس درسمم زیاد خوب نبوده ولی میخوام بچسبم ب درس هم تابسونی هم مهرماه تا تیر ک کنکور بشه ی سال درس وقت دارم ولی احتیاج ب مشاور کمکم دارم یکی ک کمک کنه بایت درسا چون کلن از درس دور شدم منظورم اینه دور همی باهم همین جا تو گفتگو بگین چ درسایی و برنامه ریزی کنین بخونیم یعنی تو این روز این او اون روز اون درسو اون صفحه ها رو بخونیم تا ایشالا تیجه بگیریم
> من خیلی وقته نزدیک 4 سالی هس عضو انجمنم فک کنم قبلنم خیلی میخواسم قبول شم مشاور بگیرم از بچه ها ولی قبول نشدم متاسفانه الان سال دیگه واقعا میخوام ...


سلام دوست گلم..تابستون واحد نگرفتی که؟؟؟اگه نه که بشین اختصاصی رو تاجایی که میشه بخون ترجیحا دوم سوم تمام اختصاصی هاشو در حد عالی کلر کن..اگه برات مقدوره حتما یه ازمون هم شرکت کن حالا یا گزینه دو یا قلم چی
منابعه رو هم بچهها اینجا زیاد گفتن از همونا استفاده کن
الان دقیق نفهنیدم راجب چی باید راهنمایی کنین اگه سوالی هست بپرس
برا گروه واینام تابستون ایشالله بچه های ۹۶رو جنع کنین و یه،گروه توی تلگرام بزنین یا یه،تاپیک توی همین انجمن..ولی تا میشه نت رو کم کن..کلا اینجا هیج چیزی شگفت انگیزی نیس که بخوای استفاده کنی..اگه یه پایه درس خوندن  توی دنیای حقیقی داشته باشی که خیلی هم بهتره.....ایشالله موفق باشی

----------


## آیناز

ن تابستون میخواستتم بگیرم ک زود تموم شه ولی به درس خوندم پزشکیم لطمه میزد نگرفتم و سخت میخونم
برنامه های اینترنتی خیلی کم کردم ... خیلی کم شده خیلی چیزا از همین چن روز پیش هم گذاشتم کنار ک عادت کنم...
حرف گوش کردن تو این موقعیت مهمه ایشالا ی نفر محترم و مهربون . ک از هزارتا مشاورا هم بهتره .. قبول میشه تو پزشکی امسال و کمک میکنه تو منابع درسی و قبولی و اهداف من ...

----------


## DR.MAM

من آدم میشناسم که دانشجوی مهندسی برق دانشگاه تبریز بود.ترم 6 ینی همون خرداد پارسال از دانشگاه انصراف دادن.
و از همون موقع هم شرو کردن به خوندن برای کنکور 96 فقط به عشق پزشکی.


ببینین عشق با آدم چیکار میکنه.........



ایشون دختر هم بودن متولد اسفند 71

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*شک نکن که با برنامه ریزی درست و تلاش مداوم و یک سال درس خوندن واقعی میتونی به چیزی که میخوای برسی , به جو منفی که یه سری میدن اصلا توجه نکن ...
*

----------


## DR.MAM

> *شک نکن که با برنامه ریزی درست و تلاش مداوم و یک سال درس خوندن واقعی میتونی به چیزی که میخوای برسی , به جو منفی که یه سری میدن اصلا توجه نکن ...
> *


سلام برادر عرض اردت امیر جون


ر.ا:کنکور حرام است!

----------


## DR.MAM

در شهری که همه ی مردم آن میلنگند،به کسی که راست راه میرود،میخندند

دکتر mam

----------


## Amin-jh

در ره لیلی (=پزشکی) که خطر هاست آن را 
شرط اَوَلْ آن اَست که مجنون باشی
 :Yahoo (4): 
شما این شرط اولی رو مثه این ک داری

----------


## fateme.tehran

> سلام و خسته نباشین هم کنکوریا هم اونایی ک واسه سال دیگه دارن اماده میشن هم همه اونایی ک زحمت میکشن
> من دانشجوم تقریبا ی سال دیگم مونده که ایشالا درسم تموم شه و لیسانسمو بگیرم ولی عشقم پزشکیه الان پزشکی نیس یه رشته همینجوری لیسانس ک علاقه ای ندارم اصن ...
> میخوام سال دیگه ایشالا قبول شم پزشکی ولی من سه سال پیش کنکور دادم اصن یادم نیس درسمم زیاد خوب نبوده ولی میخوام بچسبم ب درس هم تابسونی هم مهرماه تا تیر ک کنکور بشه ی سال درس وقت دارم ولی احتیاج ب مشاور کمکم دارم یکی ک کمک کنه بایت درسا چون کلن از درس دور شدم منظورم اینه دور همی باهم همین جا تو گفتگو بگین چ درسایی و برنامه ریزی کنین بخونیم یعنی تو این روز این او اون روز اون درسو اون صفحه ها رو بخونیم تا ایشالا تیجه بگیریم
> من خیلی وقته نزدیک 4 سالی هس عضو انجمنم فک کنم قبلنم خیلی میخواسم قبول شم مشاور بگیرم از بچه ها ولی قبول نشدم متاسفانه الان سال دیگه واقعا میخوام ...


انجمن همه فیلسوفیم ماشالا..کمکت میکنیم..اما از من به تونصیحت..10 سال دیگه انقد پزشک داریم که نگو..الان مهندسی عمران چطوریه؟؟پزشکی ده سال بعدم عین مهندسی الان میشه

----------


## آیناز

> انجمن همه فیلسوفیم ماشالا..کمکت میکنیم..اما از من به تونصیحت..10 سال دیگه انقد پزشک داریم که نگو..الان مهندسی عمران چطوریه؟؟پزشکی ده سال بعدم عین مهندسی الان میشه


معماریم عزیزم..
مهم نیس ک چی زیاده همه رشته ها دیگه زیاده ...
مهم اهداف و علایق خودت هست ن کسی یا چیزی دیگه

----------


## saj8jad

به دلیل رعایت نکردن بعضی کاربران و تبدیل شدن به اسپمکده!  :Yahoo (21): 

تاپیک بسته  :Yahoo (21): 

پست های اسپم و نامرتبط متعاقبا حذف میشوند  :Yahoo (21): 


اخطار ؛ کاربران اسپمری که به تذکرات هیچ توجه ای نمیکنن اخراج شدن گله ای نداشته باشند  :Yahoo (21):

----------

